# Pen Orders



## wpenm (Oct 28, 2005)

I was wondering what is the largest order for pens you have received? Feel free to comment on the type of pens.


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 28, 2005)

I assume, we are talking quanity, not quality? I really dislike making more than 5 of anything, not really my thing. But I did have an order last year I took. Made 16 pens from an antique banister railing that came from my clients grandfather's house in the south, for Christmas gifts for her realatives. Mahagony & pens is not the ideal combo, I was less excited after the first five, but she was thrilled for sentimental reasons, so that made it all better.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 28, 2005)

25 Americanas in gold BEB for an insurance company and 16 Euro pen and pencil sets for a local banker. Like Anthony I don't like doing this many of the same pen in the same wood, but the $$$ is good and once or twic a year isn't  too bad.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 29, 2005)

28 Euros and I certainly agree with the above - making the same style in the same wood over and over feels too much like work


----------



## Old Griz (Oct 29, 2005)

If  you are talking just one style of pen it would be 45 RT Euros from a cherry tree that was taken down on the customer's family farm just before it was sold.... went to all the family members at their annual reunion.  I almost swore off this style of pen after that... and like Anthony was not impressed with the wood... just looked too plain... no burl or real figure to it... but the customer adored them.. all that counts...


----------



## BogBean (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not take an order over 5 pens since this is just a hobby to me. It would just be a job if I took a large order and I am retired...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 29, 2005)

Corporate clients are my steady source for business for me. Largest order is a 'mix-pack' of 15 Euorostyle pen. Larger orders seem to prevail most just before the Christmas Holiday season. My (corporate)customers like to give gifts of distinction such as a well made wooden pen to their 'best' clients.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 29, 2005)

My biggest order ever was 68 pens, and I rely a lot on such corporate orders (smaller ones are 10 pens, the better ones are 40-60 pens). The one thing I do is that I make these larger orders in one style only, Flat top American style is the one I make the most. The other style is the slimline. Most of these pens have then either a persons name or a company logo laser engraved. To make it not too boring, I make normally only 5 pens in a single wood, so my 68 pen order was made in 14 different woods/burls. This years big order was 50 pens and I needed them within 14 days (this includes the shipping to and from the laser engraver, the engraving time and then shipping to the customer). That was a tough one and I pretty much depleted my inventory, I had only 15 pens to make.


----------



## rtjw (Oct 29, 2005)

I have never done more than 5 or 6 pens for a person. I would think that doing such big orders would make me lose interest in it really quick.


----------



## jrc (Oct 29, 2005)

Smallest orders would be 100 but I try to order 200 to 400 at a time.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrc_
> <br />Smallest orders would be 100 but I try to order 200 to 400 at a time.



The questions was not how many kits you order, the question was what was the biggest order you have received for pens.


----------



## Deere41h (Oct 29, 2005)

I had a friend order 65 that he wanted engraved with his company logo and phone number.  It was a chore doing that many of the same thing.  There is a picture of 50 of them in my photo album.  Not the way I like to do them but the $$ were good.


----------



## jrc (Oct 29, 2005)

So far I have had two orders of 200 with engravings


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm working on a 200 Olympia style pen order now. I have 110 finished so I should be able to wrap it up in about a week in the evenings Thanks to my wife and sons assistance.


----------



## Jerry Crice (Oct 30, 2005)

I have had many co-workers drool over my pens. The Bocote and Zebrawood Cigars are the most admired. When I mention they run around $30 - $35 depending on wood and finish I get an "oh". No orders yet. I've always suspected I worked with a bunch of "cheap-skates". [:0]


----------



## Termite1964 (Oct 30, 2005)

I am working on my largest order from one company now.  It is for 125 slimlines out of the same wood with a 4 week delivery time.  All engraved with the company name.  I need at least a week turn-a-round time at the engraver.  It has been very boring since the first 10.  I just completed #85 so I am on the downhill side now.  It has been a large undertaking due to the fact that I work two jobs now besides my woodworking business.  I find myself thinking only of the dollars while turning but this kind of thinking is what got me into this mess in the first place.[][]


----------



## TomServo (Oct 30, 2005)

I too mistook the poll for how many kits ordered... or i'd have selected 1-10 instead of 11-20... 

Interesting note, I recently moved to this area and while penning out my chicken scratch on bank card receipts, have had two cashiers indicate interest - one lady looked even more interested when I said they were $40. I showed her the 3 pens I'm carrying around right now (hedgeapple, bloodwood and walnut). All are berea Am. Series 2000 FP (the screw cap style). edit: I've only been carrying them around for maybe 2 weeks, and I don't get out much. 

Largest order so far: 1 
Total orders: 1

edit: I live in grand forks, north dakota


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 6, 2005)

My largest order was for 25 8mm Designers and 6 Cigars, all in native Texas woods (except 1 black PR cigar) and all laser engraved. I just got them back from the engraver this week.


----------



## btboone (Nov 6, 2005)

Still waiting for that big order...


----------



## Dario (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jerry Crice_
> <br />I have had many co-workers drool over my pens. The Bocote and Zebrawood Cigars are the most admired. When I mention they run around $30 - $35 depending on wood and finish I get an "oh". No orders yet. I've always suspected I worked with a bunch of "cheap-skates". [:0]



LOL...I know the feeling.  I sold a few to my officemates but $25.00 is the most they will pay (and I use nothing but my best wood mostly burls).

Recently I showed them some Platinum Jr Gents and offered to make them in any wood (including amboyna) for $42.00-$45.00 finished with lacquer, free extra refill and gift box!!!  No takers. [V]

Biggest order to date...13 7mm Euro using spalted buckeye burl @ $25.00 each (including gift box).


----------



## adirondyke (Nov 18, 2005)

Upon learning that I make pens, a woman from my church commissioned me to make 50 slimline pens out of wood from her grandmothers hickory tree  which was planted in the 1880s (a tree which held fond memories for her, her siblings and cousins).  She gave them as gifts at a big family reunion.  I thought it was a neat idea - sharing the family tree (literally!).

Marilyn
Ocean Park, WA[]


----------



## JohnDrayton (Nov 18, 2005)

My biggest order has been for 15 made of Oak from the clients hunting cabin after it was destroyed by a tornado.  I really don't like to have big orders, this is just fun for me and not a business. I had a job once,got tired of it after 35 years and don't want another!!
J.D. Drayton


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 18, 2005)

Each year I usually receive one order for 15-20 at one of the craft shows-never the same person, but SOMEONE will decide to give pens to all their employees in a small business.

JRC, I'd sure like to hear more about your marketing methods!!!!!  Don't know that I want to turn 100 pens, but I'd like to be able to make that decision!!!


----------



## woodpens (Nov 19, 2005)

With the help of my good friend Kevin B., we filled an order for 130 teachers pens for the FAA. They said it wasn't important when the pens arrived, but I MUST charge their credit card that day! [] I told her we could work with those terms.


----------



## melogic (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm working on an order for a local University for 300 pens and boxes for a 50th celebration. These will be delivered next September.


----------

